# News - Mafia 2: Mafia 2 kommt! Die ersten Bilder!



## System (21. August 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,610470


----------



## canias (21. August 2007)

JAAA! GOTT, DANKE SCHÖN!!

diese grafik... und die gleichen entwickler wie bei teil 1!!
ich krieg mich gar nich mehr ein!!
das is ja sooo geil!


----------



## Eniman (21. August 2007)

Ach du Scheiße. sehen die Screenshots geil aus! 
Wenn das Ingame-Grafik ist, dann.......


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 21.08.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du Scheiße. sehen die Screenshots geil aus!
> Wenn das Ingame-Grafik ist, dann.......


Die Optik (falls nicht geschönt) sieht ja EXTREMST real aus. Keine häßlichen und unnatürlichen Glanzeffekte, keine speckigen und unechten Texturen, keine penetranten Bump-Maps, die einen geringen Polycount vertuschen. SO muss in meinen Augen Pure-Next-Gen-Grafik aussehen. Endlich mal ein Entwickler, der weiß wie die Realität aussieht. Kommt heute ja selten genug vor.
Da kommt GTA4 mit dem Comic-Plastiklook kaum mit. Extrem fein. 

Wird auf die "Spiele unter Beobachtung"-Liste gesetzt. 

*Edith Piaf freut sich laut und sagt*: Wenn jetzt auch noch ein Max Payne 3 offiziell angekündigt wird, dann bin ich wirklich aus dem Häuschen und Höschen. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also wenn das Spiel auch nur annähernd an die Genialität von Teil 1 rankommt...


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Da könnt ich vor Freude losheulen.
Wie schon viele sagten,
Teil 1 war schon genial.Hoffe die machen das bei Teil 2 auch  so und verlieren vor lauter Grafik,Effekten und Pipapo nicht die STORY!


----------



## elexus (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Oh ja, wenn ich an Mafia denk krieg ich heute noch feuchte Augen vor Freude, des Spiel is storytechnisch bis heute im Genre ungetoppt! Und die Atmospäre war da Hammer 

Wenn Mafia 2 des Niveau halten oder toppen kann dann her mit dem Game!!


----------



## Jobbl (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

boah mann ich piss mir ihn die hose. Wie geil ist das denn! Der heutige Tag wird zum Mafia Day erklärt! Fuck YEAH!!!


----------



## NSA (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Wenn das Spiel ne Story wie in Teil 1 hat und dann diese Optik, alter Schwede.    

GTA4 ... w00t is GTA4?  
Mafia ruuuulllleeezzzz


----------



## Solon25 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Mir fehlen die Worte..  Nun ist es amtlich


----------



## TCPip2k (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Geil 

Und im Gegensatz zu GTA IV ist es auch wirklich next-gen-Optik xD


----------



## Antlions (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Und wenigstens machen sie nicht eins falsch wie Rockstar!, sie kündigen es jetzt schon offiziel auch für den PC an.   
Mafia war echt das geilste Spiel ever damals. hehe


----------



## pilzbefall (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

ich bin in Mafia stundenlang einfach so durch die Straßen gegurkt bei dezenter 30er Jahre Musik ausm Autoradio.

Nur die fehlende Option auf Egoperspektive fand ich echt schade. Wenigstens konnte man während der Fahrt die Außensicht wegschalten. Diese künstliche Männeken-Sicht hat mich immer bei Games gestört, wo Immersion (Mittendringefühl) wichtig ist.


----------



## gfmWarrior (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				pilzbefall am 21.08.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin in Mafia stundenlang einfach so durch die Straßen gegurkt bei dezenter 30er Jahre Musik ausm Autoradio.
> 
> Nur die fehlende Option auf Egoperspektive fand ich echt schade. Wenigstens konnte man während der Fahrt die Außensicht wegschalten. Diese künstliche Männeken-Sicht hat mich immer bei Games gestört, wo Immersion (Mittendringefühl) wichtig ist.



ego-perspektive hätte aber find ich nicht zu Mafia gepasst. Das Spiel ist schon ganz geil, so wies es ist ^^


----------



## musti53 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

geil geil ich kanns kaum erwarten mafia 2 kommt


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

_Mama mia! Bellissima!_

Mafia 2 ist für mich ein "Must have", wenn sie es nicht total versauen.


----------



## pilzbefall (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

@warrior

ich kanns verstehen, daß einige auf Rückenansicht mehr stehen (Gewohnheit, Überblick, cineastischer). Eine Option auf Egosicht bedeutet allerdings......, daß es nur ne ALTERNATIVE ist, also nicht ZWINGEND für JEDEN. 

Ich fühle mich halt mehr mittendrin, wenn ich den Eindruck habe SELBER in Mafia-Town rumzulatschen, statt auf den Rücken des Protagonisten zu gucken. Ich denke so gehts durchaus vielen Leuten.


----------



## musti53 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

mh ich glaube tomy spielt nicht mehr eine andere charakter wird es geben


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				musti53 am 21.08.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mh ich glaube tomy spielt nicht mehr eine andere charakter wird es geben


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass Tommy etwas... nun ja... 



Spoiler



tot ist.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Gott.... you made my day....

Ich kanns kaum erwarten^^


----------



## Cenmocay (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

macht guten eindruck


----------



## Gabbo (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 21.08.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> musti53 am 21.08.2007 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wird er nicht viele jahre später ermordet (als alter grauhaariger mann)?
dann könnte mafia 2 auch nach mafia 1 spielen, vor dem tod. die figur im bild sieht ihm recht ähnlich.

schon sehr lange her, dass ich mich über eine ankündigung so sehr freue


----------



## Teclis16 (21. August 2007)

Dann war das wohl letzte Woche in Duisburg ein PR-Auftritt


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Ok, ich gebs zu, ich hab heute meinen fiesen Tag:

Hoffentlich muss es über Steam aktiviert werden und EA schaltet sich irgendwie ein!


----------



## Celica26 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Mann sieht das Geil aus das wird ein absolutes Hammergame da bin ich mir fast sicher.

Ich habe Mafia 1 damals geliebt es war atmosphärisch und spielerisch wirklich ganz großes Kino   

Da kann wohl EA mit ihrem peinlichen "Der Pate" echt endgültig einpacken


----------



## Razor (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

*kreisch* genial   

Man kann wirklich sagen, die Grafik sieht genauso aus wie vorher, nur besser  im Ernst - der realistische Touch, die Farbgebung, eigentlich hab ich mich sofort an Teil 1 erinnert gefühlt  und der ist sooo geil 
also, für heute hab ich meinen Höhepunkt erreicht    *hust*

das wird wiklich ein "Egal-was-passiert-ist-gekauft" - da wird nix schiefgehen *Colt1911er polier*

wie man sieht, hat es das RB6:V Coversystem in ein weiteres Spiel geschafft


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				Gabbo am 21.08.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 21.08.2007 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halte ich für seeeehr unwahrscheinlich. Immerhin ist er ja im Zeugenschutzprogramm und da glaube ich kaum, dass er bei einer anderen Familie anheuert oder gar bei Don Salieri weitermacht


----------



## TCPip2k (21. August 2007)

Teclis16 am 21.08.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das wohl letzte Woche in Duisburg ein PR-Auftritt


----------



## Razor (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 21.08.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> oder gar bei Don Salieri weitermacht



Der Don ist doch auch tot...wie eigentlich alle Hauptpersonen aus dem ersten Teil (halt eine richtig "typische" Story à GoodFellas)
Tommy hat alle verraten, um so sich, Frau und seine Kinder zu retten (Zeugenschutzprogramm) 
Don und Hauptmittäter landen auf dem elektrischen Stuhl
Tommy rettet sich, nur um dann später ("Don Salieri vergisst niemanden") umgelegt zu werden 
"richtige Itaca Scheisse", um nochmal GoodFellas zu zitieren


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Irgendwie hab ich jetzt wieder Bock auf Mafia 1 bekommen. 
_________________________________________________


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

"As far back as I can remember, I've always wanted to be a gangster.play Mafia 2"
.. um auch mal Good Fellas zu zitieren


----------



## gliderpilot (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Ich fühle mich wie... wie... wie damals, als die ersten Screenshots zu Mafia 1 veröffentlicht wurden. 
Damals habe ich zu mir selbst gesagt: verdammt, sieht das geil aus. Das wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Heute sage ich mir dasselbe.
Diese Grafik, keine Spiegelung zu viel, alles passt zueinander, alles wirkt stimmig, und schon allein nach dem Vorgänger ein Must-Have-Titel. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Entwickler wieder so eine dichte Atmosphäre schaffen können wie bei Mafia 1 (wobei ich den Entwicklern da voll und ganz vertraue), und das eine bessere KI implementiert wird (wobei eine schlechte KI auch kein Hinderungsgrund für mich darstellt, aber besser ist halt besser  ).

*Speicherplatz-freimach-und-Mafia-installier*


----------



## musti53 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

ich fang an wieder mafia zu spielen hab voll lust bekommen^^


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



> Da kommt GTA4 mit dem Comic-Plastiklook kaum mit. Extrem fein.



GTA is nunmal GTA und mal ehrlich, wer kann sich GTA ohne diesen comic-look noch vorstellen. ich persönlich nicht.

aber um aufs thema zurück zu kommen, die bildqualität is wirklich umwerfend. bleibt nur zu hoffen das die bilder nicht geschönt wurden. wenn mafia2 es schafft alles so zu machen wie teil 1 u diese schöne grafik dazu, dann is teil 2 ein muss für jeden "Paten".

und weil hier grad so schön philosophiert wird wer die hauptperson im 2.teil sein könnte, ich tendiere da ganz stark dazu, das es thommy´s sohn sein wird (deshalb die ähnlichkeit der person mit thommy auf den bildern)


----------



## Sheggo (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Zitat aus der Meldung: "Da das ursprüngliche Mafia ein Riesenerfolg war, können wir es gar nicht erwarten, mit der technologischen Power der nächsten Konsolen-Generation und den bei unseren Fans so beliebten Elementen eine vollkommen neuartige Spielerfahrung zu schaffen[...]

Mir schwant da 1. Gamepad- Pflicht  2. rar gesetzte Speicherpunkte und 3. sich ständig resetende Zonen.....
Aber ansonsten freu ich mich auch riesig drauf. Selten hat ein Spiel gefesselt wie Teil 1 !!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Sancezz1 am 21.08.2007 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> und weil hier grad so schön philosophiert wird wer die hauptperson im 2.teil sein könnte, ich tendiere da ganz stark dazu, das es thommy´s sohn sein wird (deshalb die ähnlichkeit der person mit thommy auf den bildern)



Da halte ich dagegen. 
 

Wenn man die Autos auf den Screenshots anschaut, weiß man, dass die Handlung in den (späten) 40ern spielt. Nimmt man aber die Zeitlinie aus dem ersten Spiel als Grundlage, dürfte Tommy's Sohn maximal erst ein Teenager sein. Insofern denke ich, dass es eine komplett neue Hauptfigur geben wird, die zwar irgendeinen Bezug zu Tommy haben wird, aber nicht sein Sohn ist.


----------



## grossesmannes (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

SO gu tsihet die Grafik technisch geshen auch wieder nicht aus, wenn mann genauer hinsieht. Und mit Sichtweite haben dies anscheinend auch wieder nicht so... Natürlich wird es zu früh sien um das zu beurteilen 

Aber von von Künstlersicher Sicht her ist die Grafik nur Hammer


----------



## mmuelli (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Wow endlich Mafia2. Und Der Pate 2 kommt auch, das ist wie im 7 Himmel. Man kann nur hoffen das Illusion Softworks mit Mafia 3 nicht wieder solange wartet. Die Durststrecke war deutlich zu lange.


----------



## lassma-asma (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
meine gebete wurden erhört !!!!!!!!!!!!!

_eXEdith: Layoutkiller und Doppelposts mag kein Mensch. *g*_


----------



## musclecar (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
mannn freu ich mich


----------



## Nordmaenner (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Der 4. Screenshot sieht für mich irgendwie genau wie Tommy (aus dem ersten Teil) aus


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.08.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sancezz1 am 21.08.2007 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja so alt sieht die person auf den screens ja nun auch nicht aus,is maximal 25 schätze ich


----------



## Lyon (21. August 2007)

Auf diese Nachricht hab ich gewartet...einfach super und die Screens können sich auch sehen lassen!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Sancezz1 am 21.08.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> naja so alt sieht die person auf den screens ja nun auch nicht aus,is maximal 25 schätze ich



Die Handlung von Mafia (Teil 1) spielt zwischen 1930 und 1938. Irgendwann dazwischen wird Tommy's Tochter geboren, von einem Sohn ist jedoch nicht die Rede. Also kann der logischerweise erst nach 1938 geboren sein. 
Die Screenshots von Mafia 2 zeigen aber anhand der Kleidung der abgebildeten Personen und anhand der Autos, dass die Handlung in den 40ern, maximal in den frühen 50ern (schon fast unwahrscheinlich) spielt. Tommy's Sohn kann deshalb keinesfalls älter als 15 Jahre maximal sein, selbst seine Tochter, welche ca. 1935 auf die Welt kommt, ist noch ein minderjähriger Teenager. 
 

So, genug kluggeschissen.


----------



## patsche (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

das geilste spiel aller zeiten bekommt endlich einen würdigen nachfolger, wie geil 
 

edit//
_*macht sich ne flasche champus auf*_


----------



## Accelerator (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 21.08.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> das geilste spiel aller zeiten bekommt endlich einen würdigen nachfolger, wie geil
> 
> 
> edit//
> _*macht sich ne flasche champus auf*_


Na wenn hier alle so aus dem Häuschen sind, dann muss ich doch mal endlich den ersten Teil von Mafia zocken. Liegt als Schnäppchen schon fast ein Jahr bei mir im Regal.  
Jedenfalls sehen die Screenshots atemberaubend aus. So würde ich mir auch ein Max Payne 3 wünschen.*träum*


----------



## RevolverOcelot (21. August 2007)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSS 
Hoffentlich wirds auch so atmosphärisch wie der Erste Teil.


----------



## leinad2k (21. August 2007)

Meine Fresse.....ist das wirklich In-Game??????????????????????


----------



## robby23 (21. August 2007)

WUHUUUUUU JAAAAAAA JUBEL


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.08.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Sancezz1 am 21.08.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, ein sohn wird nicht erwähnt, aber das heißt ja nicht das es keinen gab


----------



## Antlions (21. August 2007)

Ich hoffe bloß das sie des so wie GTA hinbekommen und die Missionen mit dem Freie Fahrt Modus kombinieren dann wäre alles perfekt weil mir hätte es damals doch schon mehr spaß gemacht mit den geilen Rennsemmeln vom Extrem Modus (oder wie der hieß) mitten in Missionen zu zocken also dann entsteht ein cooleres Gefühl zwischen Story und freiheit meiner Meinung nach  und bitte mehr verschiedene Waffen.


----------



## T-Rocket (21. August 2007)

Yeah, anhand dieser Bilder ..........!!!! Und wenn M2 es schaffen sollte, die gleich gute, erzählerische Atmosphäre zu erzeugen, mit dem entsprechenden Feeling........, ja dann, dann ist das wirklich eine RATTENSCHARFE Sache!!


----------



## DeVan90 (21. August 2007)

Hammer. Da kommt man heute vom Urlaub zurück, dann so eine geile Nachricht. Ich warte schon seit langem auf einen Nachfolger von Mafia. Ich habe schon den ersten Teil so oft und mit so viel Freude wie kein anderes Spiel gespielt. Die Bilder versprechen ein geiles Game.


----------



## TomMad (21. August 2007)

Oh mein Gott ! Ahhh ! Ich....ich kann es garnich glauben. Es wird endlich kommen...MAFIA....für mich ein Heiligtum....wird fortgesetzt....ein Grund sich den PC aufurüsten oder mehr.
MAFIA 2...ich werde dich sehnlichst erwarten....MAFIA war das Spiel worauf ich am meisten jemals darauf gewartet hab.....die Wartezeit zu MAFIA 2 wird erneut qualvoll aber es wird sich lohnen. Illusions wird das wieder regeln. YEAH !!!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (21. August 2007)

Antlions am 21.08.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]so wie GTA hinbekommen und die Missionen mit dem Freie Fahrt Modus kombinieren[...]


Bitte nur das nicht!
Die Dichte atmosphäre bei Mafia kam zu einem großen Anteil dadurch zustande, dass man eben nicht wie bei GTA nach den Missionen diverse kleine andere Sachen machen musste/konnte, sondern halt einfach linear weitermachte.

Also bei Mafia 2 Bonusmissionen nicht wie bei GTA, sondern wie bei Mafia ^^


----------



## modderfreak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Wenns auch nur 2/3 so gut wie Mafia 1 wird, ist es schon so gut wie gekauft


----------



## fredfreak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

ich weiß, ich werd mir hiermit keien Freunde machen aber:Ich fand Mafia nciht gerade besonders toll.
Natürlich, die Atmo und die Story waren großartig, aber sonst hat das Spiel nichts wirklich tolles geboten.Vom Gameplay her war das Spiel doch wirklich nciht berauschend. Eine frei befahrbare Stadt, die jedopch absolut unnötig ist, da man eh immer nur zum nächsten Missionsziel fährt. Ich weiß nciht, was toll daran sein soll immer wieder an ein udn denselben Stellen vorbeizutuckern.bei den ertsen paar mal wars noch schön mit alten Autos zu fahren, aber irgendwann hats (mich) nur noch genervt.
Auch das Speichersystem ist nicht gut gewesen...da man nur bestimmte Kontrollpunkte hat, muss man,wenn man einmal stirbt die halbe Mission wiedreholen.
Und sowohl die Kämpfe, wie auch die rennen gibs in vielen andren Spielen, nur besser ausgeführt...

Also Atmo und Story, sidn wie gesagt genial, aber spielerisch würde ich das Spiel( nach PcGames Wertungssystem) ca. im mittleren bis oberen 70iger Bereich einordnen.
Ein SPiel ist nunmal kein Film, wenn ich die Story und Atmo genießen will, kann ich auch den Paten 1-3 schauen..da muss ich mich nicht mit so einem simplen Gameplay anfreunden.


----------



## farmerbob (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Hi!
Mafia haltend in den Händen^^: War das ein Spaß!
Böse Garage^^!
Ich glaube alles wird gut!
Grüße!


----------



## BitByter (21. August 2007)

Teclis16 am 21.08.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das wohl letzte Woche in Duisburg ein PR-Auftritt


oh man, was für ein unglaublich schwachsinniger kommentar...
zum thema: ich freu mich drauf... und ja: der typ sieht tommy ähnlich...

@pcgames: wenn man über einen newsartikel ins forum geht, sind die namen (der poster) noch immer orange und kaum zu lesen. wenn man übers forum in einen thread geht ist alles okay... aber das nervt und zwar gewaltig... (den fehler mit der signatur gibts auf diesem weg auch noch... macht da doch mal was...)
--


----------



## NSA (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				fredfreak am 21.08.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber spielerisch würde ich das Spiel( nach PcGames Wertungssystem) ca. im mittleren bis oberen 70iger Bereich einordnen.


Was ist denn, deiner Meinung nach eine 90er Spielwertung wert? Da brenn ich jetzt drauf zu erfahren, welches Spiel das verdienen würde wenn Mafia für dich grad mal "obere 70er" ist.
Ich kenne keinen, der Mafia nicht mindestens zweimal durchgespielt hat.  



			
				fredfreak am 21.08.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein SPiel ist nunmal kein Film, wenn ich die Story und Atmo genießen will, kann ich auch den Paten 1-3 schauen..da muss ich mich nicht mit so einem simplen Gameplay anfreunden.


Warum darf für dich ein Spiel keine Story haben?
Und was müsste man an dem Spielprinzip "verkomplizieren" oder wo ist das Gameplay zu simple für dich?


----------



## NeophyteSL (21. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

wie geil ist das denn????? ich habe immer gehofft und gebangt das noch ein mafia teil rauskommt! hab das spiel aus verzweiflung auch noch ein 2. mal durchgespielt weil mir ein 2. teil so lang gefehlt hat


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Hui, 61 Kommentare - und fast alle sind positiv! 

Seid versichert: Wir von PC Games freuen uns genauso wie ihr über diese Ankündigung! Auch in unseren Augen ist Mafia ein herausragender Titel, der einen "echten" Nachfolger verdient. 

Mich persönlich freut übrigens, dass so viele Kommentare hier die Story des Vorgängers loben. Keine Selbstverständlichkeit, wo doch viele Kritiker und Käufer noch immer der Meinung sind, eine gute Geschichte sei für den "Spaßfaktor" eines Spiels nicht von Belang.   

Sobald ich von der Games Convention zurück bin, werde ich das tun, was viele von Euch mittlerweile schon getan haben... den Vorgänger installieren...


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Na endlich...darauf habe ich lange gewartet!
Ich werde auch gleich mal den ersten Teil aus dem Schrank kramen und noch einmal spielen.

Ich hab mich auch immer gefragt, wieso gerade dieses Spiel nicht verfilmt wird...ich würde kein anderes kennen, dass sich besser eignen würde.
Ich bin sogar einmal ins Kino und bin fast aus den Latschen gekippt, weil ich ein riesengroßes Mafia-Plakat gesehen habe. Leider war es nur Werbung für das PC-Spiel.

@fredfreak:
Du prangerst ein Feature an, dass eigentlich hoch gelobt werden sollte. Wenn man zu einem Auftrag hinfahren muss, zieht mich das doch noch weiter in die Story rein und ist weitaus "realistischer" als wenn ich nur auf "Nächste Mission" klicke! Außerdem musste man auch vorsichtig fahren, da man sonst die Polizei an den Hacken hat... Ich fand das schwer in Ordnung so!
Das Speichersystem ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern richtig gefrustet gewesen zu sein deswegen!
Und ich finde auch, dass ein Spiel mit einer genialen Story und Atmo doch das beste ist was es gibt. Wieso sollte ich einen Film schauen, wenn ich das ganze interaktiv miterleben darf!?

Mafia ist eigentlich bis heute noch eines meiner 
Lieblingsspiele... Da ich schnell die Lust an Spielen verliere, die keine gute Story oder Atmosphäre bieten war Mafia ein echtes Glanzstück!

Nur muss ich bis zum Release definitiv meinen Rechner aufrüsten.


----------



## NewLex (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Wow sehr schön 
Die ersten Bilder sehen auch schon einmal genial aus. 
Wird das Spiel nun eigentlich vom selben Entwicklerteam wie beim ersten Teil gemacht?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Der Absolute Oberhammer. Hoffendlich wird das Spiel gescheit und ohne Zeitdruck fertiggestellt, so wie Bioshock, sprich : Gute optik mit normalen Anforderungen sowie Bugfrei... Und bitte, kein GTA- Style, behaltet einen anständigen roten Faden bei. Ich hasse es zeillos umherirren zu müssen und den Auftraggeber erst 3 stunden zu suchen. Macht ne intensive Story draus, genauso wie im 1 teil. Aber was erzähl ich, ich habt in Teil 1 ja schon bewiesen dass ihrs draufhabt


----------



## Birdynator (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

MaMafia endlich DANKE !!! Wertung bei PcGames *in die Kristallkugelschau*  92%!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				fredfreak am 21.08.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein SPiel ist nunmal kein Film, wenn ich die Story und Atmo genießen will, kann ich auch den Paten 1-3 schauen..da muss ich mich nicht mit so einem simplen Gameplay anfreunden.


Das ist jetzt nicht böse oder provozierend gemeint, aber wegen solchen Meinungen und Ansichten der breiten Spielerbasis wird der Markt der Videospiele immer stumpfsinniger, primitiver, anspruchsloser und schlicht inkompatibel für die Leute, die tatsächlich gehaltvoll virtuell mit Geschichten, Figuren und Aufgaben interaktiv konfrontiert werden möchten. Spiele mit einer Story wie in MAFIA sucht man heute vergeblich. Auch ich hatte damals an der ungepatchten Version viele Kleinigkeiten zu kritisieren, aber die Geschichte war trotzdem einmalig dicht und authentisch, genau wie auch die ganze stimmige Inszenierung der Stadt.

Mafia, Max Payne 2, Grim Fandango...die relevantesten Spiele mit den besten Figuren und Geschichten. Wenn zukünftig nur noch Doofietitel kommen, dann such ich mir aber wirklich ein neues Hobby. Kampfschildkröten zum Beispiel.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Sukultan (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Super !!! Die Bilder sehen ja schon mal ganz nett aus, aber für mich war die gute Story für die Qualität des Spiels maßgebend.
Das Speichersystem war akzeptabel und die Fahrerei hat für mich einfach dazugehört.

So einen Frustpunkt, wie das Autorennen, daß erst durch den Patch entschärft wurde - und an dem ich ohne Patch auch nicht weitergekommen bin -, wird es ja wohl nicht wieder geben... 

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, daß die wieder eine fesselnde Story hinbekommen. Denn für mich ist ein schönes Spiel ohne gute Story im Grunde nur ein interaktiver Bildschirmschoner.


----------



## goofy-killa (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Mafia 2 super endlich den ersten teil fand ich schon gut und jetzt den 2 teil


----------



## Mafiagamer (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Das ist ja wohl die beste News des Jahres!!!


----------



## KaterFreggel (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*

Es ist passiert, Illusion Softworks steckt mich wieder in einen Filmhauptrolle. Ich kann den Film garnicht abwarten, Mafia ist bis heute für mich das Spiel mit der packensten und schönsten Geschichte überhaupt. Und dann noch mit Next-Gen Grafik... oh mein Gott ... ich schmelze dahin.


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 22.08.2007 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich von der Games Convention zurück bin, werde ich das tun, was viele von Euch mittlerweile schon getan haben... den Vorgänger installieren...


Unter Vista-32 musst du vor dem starten den W-XP SP-2 Kompatibilitätsmodus aktivieren, sonst löppt es nicht los  Hab es vor einer Woche schon installiert, das war bestimmt ein Omen an die Ankündigung für den 2. Teil..


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				Solon25 am 22.08.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 22.08.2007 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäh...mir fehlt die zweite CD von der Erstausgabe...weiß der Teufel wo die ist?! Gibt es das Spiel noch irgendwo auf DVD im regulären Handel (kein Amazon, Ebay und Co)? Habe mir jetzt die Demo von Teil 1 als Notlösung gesaugt, sieht noch immer schön aus, und spielt sich auch so...

Regards, eX!


----------



## alexgo (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäh...mir fehlt die zweite CD von der Erstausgabe...weiß der Teufel wo die ist?! Gibt es das Spiel noch irgendwo auf DVD im regulären Handel (kein Amazon, Ebay und Co)? Habe mir jetzt die Demo von Teil 1 als Notlösung gesaugt, sieht noch immer schön aus, und spielt sich auch so...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Wenn, dann in der Spielepyramide oder aufm Grabbeltisch.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäh...mir fehlt die zweite CD von der Erstausgabe...weiß der Teufel wo die ist?! Gibt es das Spiel noch irgendwo auf DVD im regulären Handel (kein Amazon, Ebay und Co)?


Bei uns im Real liegt es für nen 10er in der Pyramide.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 22.08.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, die gute alte Pyramide...da hätte ich auch von alleine drauf kommen können. Wird aber auf der offiziellen Page nicht mehr im Sortiment geführt. Muss ich wohl mal die Adleraugen offen halten...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Jop*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäh...mir fehlt die zweite CD von der Erstausgabe...weiß der Teufel wo die ist?!
> Regards, eX!


Die Version hab ich auch. Mit Karte usw., nur heisst es bei mir: _"Ordnung ist das halbe Leben"_   Hab mir das Game dann auch gleich uncuttet


----------



## Teslatier (22. August 2007)

Ein Traum wird wahr!

Zu den Bildern kann ich nur sagen: WOW!  Hätte nie gedacht, dass das doch so real aussehen würde. 

Und das 50er Jahre Setting finde ich einfach nur geil. Die Wagen z.B. ... *schwärm* ...DAS waren noch echte Autos.

Bin echt sprachlos im Moment...


----------



## spellonca (22. August 2007)

...auf GAMETRAILERS.COM gibt es den ersten Trailer zu bestaunen...frag mich aber ob das Ingame- Grafik ist....aber trotzdem einfach nur hammergeilo  

lg,
mARTin.s


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2007)

Teslatier am 22.08.2007 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin echt sprachlos im Moment...


Im Action Board hab ich grade den Link zum (*abgefilmten*) Trailer gesetzt, wenn den gesehen hast wirste ersticken 

Comment unter dem Video bei Gametrailers:

_"..holy shit.."_


----------



## Teslatier (22. August 2007)

Solon25 am 22.08.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 22.08.2007 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann guck ich ihn mir lieber nicht an. 

PS: Ich wollt eben noch was editieren: Ätsch, ich hab die Special Edition.


----------



## DragonStyler1 (22. August 2007)

Freude freude!!!
Jetzt hab ich endlich mal nen Grund mir nen neuen PC zu kaufen!!!


----------



## Extremplay (23. August 2007)

Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn!!!!! So etwas geiles hab ich noh nie gesehen, wenn der zweite Teil
noch besser wird als der Erste, und das ist immer noch das beste Mafia-Spiel das es gibt, dann 
wird es ein garantierter Hit


----------



## Solon25 (23. August 2007)

Mir macht die Tatsache Angst, dass in den News nur was von Konsole steht, auch bei Gametrailers steht seit heute: 

*Platforms:*  PS-3 / XB360


----------



## Teslatier (23. August 2007)

Solon25 am 23.08.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir macht die Tatsache Angst, dass in den News nur was von Konsole steht, auch bei Gametrailers steht seit heute:
> 
> *Platforms:*  PS-3 / XB360


Ach, die treuen PCler können sie doch nicht so einfach im Stich lassen. 

Oder doch? :o   

Aber wenns erst nach einem halben Jahr für den PC rauskommt, ist es mir auch recht. Hauptsache das Spiel wird nicht auch noch ingame GTA ähnlich.


----------



## Solid-Snake14 (24. August 2007)

hab auch schon einen trailer gefunden, keine ahnung obs n fake ist....
http://games.tiscali.cz/news/news.asp?id=23684


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. August 2007)

Solon25 am 23.08.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir macht die Tatsache Angst, dass in den News nur was von Konsole steht, auch bei Gametrailers steht seit heute:
> 
> *Platforms:*  PS-3 / XB360


Ach Mädels...die Pressemitteilung gibt doch Aufschluss darüber...



> New York, NY - August 21, 2007 - 2K Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), today announced that it will publish Mafia 2, a sequel to the original Mafia title that sold more than two million copies worldwide and helped popularize the gangster genre. Featuring a deep mobster-driven narrative packed with both behind-the-wheel and on-foot action, Mafia 2 is the sequel fans have been clamoring for. *The game is being developed by Illusion Softworks, developers of the original Mafia title, for next generation consoles and Games for Windows®.*
> 
> Like the original Mafia title, Mafia 2 immerses players in the mob underworld of a fictitious late 1940's-early 1950's scenario. Players will easily become engaged in the game's cinematic Hollywood movie experience with strong, believable characters in a living, breathing city. By fusing high octane gunplay with white knuckle driving and an engaging narrative, Mafia 2 looks to be the industry's most compelling Mafia title to date.
> 
> "As the original Mafia was a big success, we are excited to leverage the power of next generation console technology to create an all-new experience, while embracing the elements that resonated with the previous game's fans," said Christoph Hartmann, President of 2K. "The 'wow' factor of Mafia 2 is definitely the benchmark-setting visual quality and action that you expect to see only in Hollywood movies."



Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (24. August 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 24.08.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 23.08.2007 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sofort _Doro - Alles ist gut_ anhör


----------



## Teslatier (24. August 2007)

Solid-Snake14 am 24.08.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch schon einen trailer gefunden, keine ahnung obs n fake ist....
> http://games.tiscali.cz/news/news.asp?id=23684


Siehe Solons Thread: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=5&tid=5964639

Der Trailer ist kein fake. Ist von der Games Convention abgefilmt.


----------



## Der-pate-mafia0 (25. August 2007)

Wird der Teil wie der erste sein?der erste teil war sehr gut aber hoffentlich kommt eine fortsetzung
einige sagen dann er wurde umgebracht hatte 
er aber keine kinderr?Es muss doch ihrgend wie
mit dem ersten teil zutun haben.

Freue mich auf das Spiel


----------



## Eniman (25. August 2007)

*AW:*

Das wichtigste für mich bei Mafia 2 ist ganz klar die Story... Ich hoffe, nein, ich bete, dass sie annähernd, vielleicht sogar besser als die Story aus dem ersten Teil wird!  

So viele geniale Spiele... Bioshock, Stranglehold, Unreal Tournament 3, Crysis, Half-Life 2: Episode Two, Team Fortress 2, Call of Duty 4...
Nächstes Jahr dann (hoffentlich): FarCry 2, Alan Wake, Grand Theft Auto 4 und jetzt auch noch Mafia 2!
Da fehlt wirklich nur noch Max Payne 3.


----------



## Maverick0815 (26. August 2007)

*AW:*

Erscheinungstermin egal, Grafik fast egal, aber bitte bringt eine Story, die die des ersten Teils zumindest annähernd erreicht.

Ich habe in den letzten 14 Jahren ja vieles gespielt, aber wenn ich wählen müsste wäre Mafia mein Spiel für die einsame Insel.

"Mafia 2" ... Haben wollen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2007)

*AW:*

Der erste Teil war schon ein tolles Spiel. Tolle Atmosphäre, tolle Story und auch ein wirklich gutes Gameplay. Das Einzige was etwas negativ war, das war die KI. Mir ist es nicht selten passiert, dass die eigenen Kameraden einfach mitten in den Kugelhagel des Gegners gerannt sind und ich eine Mission dadurch zig mal wiederholen musste. Hoffe das wird beim 2.Teil besser, ansonsten war es wie gesagt wirklich top.


----------



## Der-pate-mafia0 (27. August 2007)

*AW:*

He könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich smiley machen kann und usw. bin neu.
Danke

Sieht der Typ nicht aus wie der vom ersten Teil?
Er wurde ermordet.
Hoffentlich kommen bald neue Infos zum Spiel.

Das Spiel wird geil


----------



## El_Cativo (27. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Der-pate-mafia0 am 27.08.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> He könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich smiley machen kann und usw. bin neu.


Wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst schau mal nach links, da findest du sie alle
              :-o


----------



## DeVan90 (27. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 25.08.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wichtigste für mich bei Mafia 2 ist ganz klar die Story... Ich hoffe, nein, ich bete, dass sie annähernd, vielleicht sogar besser als die Story aus dem ersten Teil wird!
> 
> So viele geniale Spiele... Bioshock, Stranglehold, Unreal Tournament 3, Crysis, Half-Life 2: Episode Two, Team Fortress 2, Call of Duty 4...
> Nächstes Jahr dann (hoffentlich): FarCry 2, Alan Wake, Grand Theft Auto 4 und jetzt auch noch Mafia 2!
> Da fehlt wirklich nur noch Max Payne 3.



Du hast Hellgate London vergessen


----------



## sowjet89 (31. August 2007)

*AW:*

Was ich ja ehrlich gesagt bei Mafia am besten fand war das Schadensmodell. So detalliert war sonst noch keins.


----------



## mike-myers (31. August 2007)

*AW:*

War ja der erste Teil schon genial
und die Bilder versprechen das der 2. Teil grafisch ein Spektakel wird.
Ich hoffe die Story ist wieder packend.


----------



## Eniman (31. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DeVan90 am 27.08.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Hellgate London vergessen


Da magst du Recht haben, aber für mich persönlich ist Hellgate London nicht wirklich interessant.  Ich bin nicht so der RPG-Spieler...  Den RPG-Fans gönne ich es aber natürlich.  
StarCraft 2 fällt in die gleiche Kategorie. - Ein WarCraft 4 würde mich aber in jedem Fall interessieren... WC2 und WC3 waren genial!  SC1 habe ich nie wirklich gespielt...


----------



## imagine-one (14. September 2007)

Oh Mann! Wie mega geil ist das denn?!
Ich habe es geliebt, wie kein anderes Spiel dieses Genres, dann habe ich noch "Der Pate" am PC gespielt und jetzt gerade nochmal auf der PS3.

Da sieht man aber auch wieder mal, wie erfolgreich ein Spiel sein kann, wenn die Story und das Gameplay stimmen und ganz ohne unzählige futuristische Waffen, komplizierter Steuerung, und, und, und.

Ich freu' mich jedenfalls wie ein Schnitzel auf Mafia2 !!! *jupidupiduuuu*


----------



## Rising-Evil (21. August 2012)

das Spiel war eine richtig heftige Enttäuschung   , eines der schlechtesten Open-World-Spiele der letzten Jahre


----------



## Hasamoto (21. August 2012)

Es hätte so schon sein können , wenn der liebe publischer nicht so dumm gewessen währe die Open world teile rauszuschneiden und als DLC zu verkaufen.
Seit damals achten die spieler mehr drauf was sie kaufen........ zumindest die ,die ihre spiele selber bezahlen müssen......
Und es hatte sich danach bei den Publischer rumgesprochen das man mit solchen aktionen wie rausschneiden von Spielelementen auf die nase fällt.......... bis auf EA die machen immernoch den scheiss........

Grüsse Hasa


----------



## rockhount82 (21. August 2012)

Was wird hier eigentlich von Open World geredet?
Mafia I + II sind keine Open World Spiele. Sie bieten zwar eine komplette Stadt zum Befahren und Erleben, aber diese ist mehr eine "Bühne" als ein "Spielplatz".
Die Stadt als solche dient lediglich dazu, eine gewisse Authentizität zu vermitteln.
In Mafia I konnte man in der Stadt auch nicht viel mehr machen, als Taxifahren und S-Bahn fahren.
Gut, in Mafia II ging das auch nicht mal, aber sei es drum.

Im Gegensatz zu GTA IV ist Mafia I+II ein ganz klassisches, sehr lineares Singleplayererlebnis, welches halt mit einer sehr frei begehbaren Umgebung daher kommt.


----------



## golani79 (21. August 2012)

Fand beide Teile sehr gut - der 2. hätte von mir aus noch ein wenig länger sein können. Aber ingsgesamt wurde ich gut unterhalten.

Bei Teil 1 gabs damals halt noch den Freeroam Modus, bei dem man durch die Stadt brettern konnte, wie es einem beliebte.
Aber der fehlt mir persönlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Corsa500 (21. August 2012)

rockhount82 schrieb:


> Was wird hier eigentlich von Open World geredet?
> Mafia I + II sind keine Open World Spiele. Sie bieten zwar eine komplette Stadt zum Befahren und Erleben, aber diese ist mehr eine "Bühne" als ein "Spielplatz".
> Die Stadt als solche dient lediglich dazu, eine gewisse Authentizität zu vermitteln.
> In Mafia I konnte man in der Stadt auch nicht viel mehr machen, als Taxifahren und S-Bahn fahren.
> ...


 Wuhu, endlich mal jemand der das so sieht wie ich 
Stellt euch doch mal vor, Mafia I und II wären ganz ohne offene Welt dahergekommen, wäre das Gameplay dadurch dann wirklich viel schlechter geworden? Eigentlich eher nicht.

Wie beschrieben findet das Gameplay von Mafia II recht linear auf einer unglaublich offenen und lebendigen Bühne statt, und da dieser lineare Teil storytechnisch, atmoshärisch und inszenatorisch außergewöhnlich gut war und ZUSÄTZLICH noch eine offene Welt bot, die man zumindest komplett erkunden konnte, ist und bleibt Mafia II für mich eins der besten Spiele seiner Art.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Es hätte so schon sein können , wenn der liebe publischer nicht so dumm gewessen währe die Open world teile rauszuschneiden und als DLC zu verkaufen.
> Seit damals achten die spieler mehr drauf was sie kaufen........ zumindest die ,die ihre spiele selber bezahlen müssen......
> Und es hatte sich danach bei den Publischer rumgesprochen das man mit solchen aktionen wie rausschneiden von Spielelementen auf die nase fällt.......... bis auf EA die machen immernoch den scheiss........
> 
> Grüsse Hasa



Deswegen hab ich mir das Spiel auch erst vor Kurzem in der Directors Cut Version für 8,99€ mit allen Inhalten gekauft.
Die haben damals gezeigt, wie man es mit den DLCs nicht machen sollte.


----------



## golani79 (22. August 2012)

Was war den an den DLC´s zu Mafia 2 so schlimm? Ein paar Autos, ein paar Outfits etc. ... alles Sachen auf die man verzichten kann und die keineswegs spielrelevant sind.

Joe´s Adventures wurde dann später als "Erweiterung" und unabhängig vom Hauptitel veröffentlicht. 
Kann da das Problem nicht erkennen - oder habe ich irgendwelche spielrelevanten DLC´s übersehen?


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was war den an den DLC´s zu Mafia 2 so schlimm? Ein paar Autos, ein paar Outfits etc. ... alles Sachen auf die man verzichten kann und die keineswegs spielrelevant sind.
> 
> Joe´s Adventures wurde dann später als "Erweiterung" und unabhängig vom Hauptitel veröffentlicht.
> Kann da das Problem nicht erkennen - oder habe ich irgendwelche spielrelevanten DLC´s übersehen?


Nein, hast du nicht ... 

Gab es denn die einzelnen DLCs, also nicht Joe's Adventure, überhaupt einzeln zu kaufen? 
Wenn ich mich ganz dunkel erinnere, waren doch die meisten DLCs bestimmte Boni, wenn man beim Retailer ABC gekauft hat. Amazon hatte den DLC, EBGames den DLC etc.pp.

Aber selbst wenn man die hätte einzeln kaufen können, wie du schon meintest: sie waren sowas von überhaupt nicht entscheidend für das eigentliche Spiel.

Des Weiteren weiß ich garnicht, warum hier soviele über Mafia II schimpfen? 
Es hatte nicht die Klasse von Mafia I, das mag stimmen, trotzdem war es aber ein ziemlich gutes Action-Adventure mit toller Grafik und einer interessanten Geschichte, vorallem das Setting ist und bleibt einfach interessant.

Es gibt nicht viele Spiele die ich durchspiele, bei weitem nicht ... aber Mafia II hat dazu gehört.


----------



## golani79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, hast du nicht ...
> 
> Gab es denn die einzelnen DLCs, also nicht Joe's Adventure, überhaupt einzeln zu kaufen?


 
Gut 

Jap, gab es. Man konnte die Outfits  / Autos dann auch extra auf Steam dazukaufen. Haben pro Pack glaub ich 1,5€ oder so gekostet.
Habe mir aber nur Joe´s Adventure geholt, da ich wissen wollte, was der so erlebt hat ^^


----------

